# Sig P2022



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Dropped by my local Academy Sports today, they had a P2022 for $499. Nice piece, felt pretty nice in my hand. Comes with two 15 rd mags, in a black box. Stamped with "frame made in Germany."

Why do I need to buy this gun????


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Because someone else will if you don't. :mrgreen:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

If ya gotta ask................

Seriously, it's because you're infected with the "SiGness"...........duh? It's the ONLY poly frame I own (my P22 doesn't count as it's a plinker, not a real gun). Best bang for the number of bucks yuo gotta drop for a handgun. Marketing blackhole, but seriously a quality firearm and at a bargain price to boot.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

Well guys went to the local Academy Sports and guess what? They STILL had it!!!!!!! So I bought it. Just got home, haven't opened the box to play with it yet. But it's mine, all mine


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Be sure to thoroughly clean it and the mags (inside and out) as the packing/storage grease is pretty messy. The stuff in the mags got speacial attention by me. I disassembled them and placed them into a ziptop freezer bag. Gave all those parts a good spray down with WD-40 and let them soak for 30 minutes. Cleaned the slide assembly and frame while I waited then got out the "old toothbrush" and wen to work on that sticky crap that was all over the mags (brownish-yellow and sticky as hell). Light coat of RemOil on everything before I started to reassemble and strategically placed grease before attaching the slide back to frame.

I know you know, just a friendly reminder is all. Does yours have the loaded chamber indicator? Enjoy the sweetest and most underrated trigger in the SiG family......it gets better as it breaks in :smt023


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Congrats! :smt023


----------



## Supermanwoot (May 16, 2009)

I just picked up one of these today. Honestly, I was looking for an HK gun of some sort, but really liked the feel of a p229 that I had tried out (it had over 20,000 rounds through it and felt really good). I saw the sp2022 at a local gun shop and the price was right. I thought I was getting an absolute STEAL, but turns out the price I paid was normal for this. I just remember seeing sigs for $750 and this one was $550 and it felt really nice in my hand. 

Even with an HK USPc in 9mm right next to it in the case, I couldn't pass it up. While shooting the p229 there were a couple things I didn't like: 1) that field stripping pin in the front that stuck out and seemed like it would snag or just get in the way and 2) the slide release since I'm used to HK's huge slide releases. 

The sig pro fixed both of those issues so I almost had to buy it. Took it straight to the range and put 120 rounds through it. I have to admit it shot really nice, hopefully it only gets better as it breaks in, but I am DEFINITELY pleased with my purchase and I hope you are too!


----------



## Supermanwoot (May 16, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> Does yours have the loaded chamber indicator? Enjoy the sweetest and most underrated trigger in the SiG family......it gets better as it breaks in :smt023


It definitely DOES have the loaded chamber indicator. The little silver piece on the top sticks up just a little when a round is chambered. Its definitely another nice feature that you dont see on many other guns (afaik).


----------



## Stolya (May 23, 2009)

I have been looking at one of these at my local shop. Going by all the input I have seen so far I think I am going to pick one up in 9 mm first and see what I think.

Has anyone tried the .357? I have some interest in that as well.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*I've heard great things about the 2022
I don't personally have one but a buddy of mine loves his!*


----------

